# Goodbye uberr and lyft! I quit and I am done!



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Deleting the app. Selling my corolla to my mom and buying a non-rideshare friendly mustang convertible. No more abusive paxs. No more sitting around 45 mins for 3$ fares. Have my CDL and will focus on my day job. I get my weekends back. I get my nights back. Got a vasectomy so don't need the money. I saved 280k$ right there not raising any kids. The nightmare has come to an end.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> Deleting the app. Selling my corolla to my mom and buying a non-rideshare friendly mustang convertible. No more abusive paxs. No more sitting around 45 mins for 3$ fares. Have my CDL and will focus on my day job. I get my weekends back. I get my nights back. Got a vasectomy so don't need the money. I saved 280k$ right there. The nigtmare has come to a close.


Your post sounds like a country song being played backwards


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

iUBERdc said:


> Deleting the app. Selling my corolla to my mom and buying a non-rideshare friendly mustang convertible. No more abusive paxs. No more sitting around 45 mins for 3$ fares. Have my CDL and will focus on my day job. I get my weekends back. I get my nights back. Got a vasectomy so don't need the money. I saved 280k$ right there not raising any kids. The nightmare has come to an end.


I made 3 kids in my ripe age. Hardest thing to do in life but also the most rewarding while being the most time consuming and tiring thing you will ever not do


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

iUBERdc Congrats on your new freedom!



iUBERdc said:


> Got a vasectomy so don't need the money.


Not quite sure what to make of this, except, are you single and going to have some fun with your life?

Best wishes to you, and enjoy life now that you're getting back.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

DocT said:


> iUBERdc Congrats on your new freedom!
> 
> Not quite sure what to make of this, except, are you single and going to have some fun with your life?
> 
> Best wishes to you, and enjoy life now that you're getting back.


That is my new wip! Think I can uberr in it? Haha



DocT said:


> iUBERdc Congrats on your new freedom!
> 
> Not quite sure what to make of this, except, are you single and going to have some fun with your life?
> 
> Best wishes to you, and enjoy life now that you're getting back.


I know I don't want kids and don't want to be a parent. Have one life, gonna enjoy it and take it easy. I see men in DC living the fantasy of the happy ever after. Most are depressed or on the verge of health decline. I'm skipping that.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> Deleting the app. Selling my corolla to my mom and buying a non-rideshare friendly mustang convertible. No more abusive paxs. No more sitting around 45 mins for 3$ fares. Have my CDL and will focus on my day job. I get my weekends back. I get my nights back. Got a vasectomy so don't need the money. I saved 280k$ right there not raising any kids. The nightmare has come to an end.


Congrats man!

These uber pax can wear the shizzles out of u. Way to break free.


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

Did you go out in a big way like accept high surge fares and then start the trip without any pax and just drive around town and get paid for it? Or submit some fake puke photos?


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

1rightwinger said:


> Did you go out in a big way like accept high surge fares and then start the trip without any pax and just drive around town and get paid for it? Or submit some fake puke photos?


I don't have the heart to steal even from nasty pax. Most people I encounter are good people. Many are awful drunks and some are pure evil. Fuber is pure evil. I still have the app. Might jerk around on it in the new coupe and see how it goes. Might accept and cancel until they deactivate me and I will screenshot it here


----------



## Moontwitter (Dec 19, 2014)

Welcome to the new world, human !


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Congrats! I'm super jealous!!!


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

I am so happy for you man. You made it out while the rest of us continue the daily grind. Stay up man.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

iUBERdc said:


> Deleting the app. Selling my corolla to my mom and buying a non-rideshare friendly mustang convertible. No more abusive paxs. No more sitting around 45 mins for 3$ fares. Have my CDL and will focus on my day job. I get my weekends back. I get my nights back. Got a vasectomy so don't need the money. I saved 280k$ right there not raising any kids. The nightmare has come to an end.


Congrats, it's not worth the trouble to make a few extra bucks that in actuality are not profit.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> Got a vasectomy so don't need the money


I'm sure there's a story there.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

FL_Dex said:


> I'm sure there's a story there.


There is... here's a excerpt from the story.

"Hey doc, I'd like a vasectomy "
- "sure, let's set an appointment"
"Thanks, see you then"

-FIN

Cool story, huh?


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Cool story, huh?


I smell a cover up!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

iUBERdc said:


> Deleting the app. Selling my corolla to my mom and buying a non-rideshare friendly mustang convertible. No more abusive paxs. No more sitting around 45 mins for 3$ fares. Have my CDL and will focus on my day job. I get my weekends back. I get my nights back. Got a vasectomy so don't need the money. I saved 280k$ right there not raising any kids. The nightmare has come to an end.


No kids no Uber!!! Damn you've got life won.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

jp300h said:


> I drive uber and have kids.
> This is my current view at home... I feel like I've won a little something.
> 
> View attachment 111326


Yes sir, children are awesome. I have 3 ranging in age from 26 to 34. I'm actually a grandpa 3 times over. Children are fantastic. Keep being there every second of every day for them. Happy to see that you have your security fence in place. When your kids get older and leave home then you and the Mrs can start to relax. I've got one of those holes in the ground with water in it too.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

jp300h said:


> I drive uber and have kids.
> This is my current view at home... I feel like I've won a little something.
> 
> View attachment 111326


Can I come visit? Nice place man, congrats.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Can I come visit? Nice place man, congrats.


Sure... we'll have an uber bbq.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Been a week since I haven't ubered, how is it treating everyone?


----------



## NorthNJLyftacular (Feb 2, 2017)

jp300h said:


> There is... here's a excerpt from the story.
> 
> "Hey doc, I'd like a vasectomy "
> - "sure, let's set an appointment"
> ...


That doesn't really explain it, ******.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

NorthNJLyftacular said:


> That doesn't really explain it, ******.


More like:

Doctor: are you done having kids or do you not want any?
Me: I don't want any.
Doctor: ok, let me explain the surgery.

Very chill doctor that respected my wishes and did not patronize me


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

My understanding is kids are a bit of a pain at times but I love my daughter and don't regret it one bit.

They give you something to live for in your older age and you can see the generations.


----------



## Fruber32 (Apr 11, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Yes sir, children are awesome. I have 3 ranging in age from 26 to 34. I'm actually a grandpa 3 times over. Children are fantastic. Keep being there every second of every day for them. Happy to see that you have your security fence in place. When your kids get older and leave home then you and the Mrs can start to relax. I've got one of those holes in the ground with water in it too.


Nice cement pond you got there...


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> My understanding is kids are a bit of a pain at times but I love my daughter and don't regret it one bit.
> 
> They give you something to live for in your older age and you can see the generations.


I volunteered at a nursing home .. many older parents are abandoned and never see their kids/grandkids


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I have three children. I Uber to pay part of their tuition at a private school, and in so doing spend less time with them since I am driving evenings instead of being at home. How's that for irony?


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Go and BE FREE OP, you blank shooting bastard you!


----------

